

Playing Atari with Deep Reinforcement Learning [pdf] - bradneuberg
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1312.5602v1.pdf

======
bradneuberg
Here's a video showing the system described in the paper playing various Atari
games:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfGD2qveGdQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfGD2qveGdQ)

~~~
trose
It's incredible that it determined optimal ways to win

~~~
btbuildem
Yes I wonder what the criteria were - what defines "winning" in each game..

~~~
ris
High score. All in the paper.

------
kylebrown
Here's deep Q-learning implemented in a javascript demo:
[http://cs.stanford.edu/people/karpathy/convnetjs/demo/rldemo...](http://cs.stanford.edu/people/karpathy/convnetjs/demo/rldemo.html)

------
Sniffnoy
A note -- if you're linking to arXiv, it's better to link to the abstract
([http://arxiv.org/abs/1312.5602](http://arxiv.org/abs/1312.5602)) rather than
directly to the PDF. From the abstract, one can easily click through to the
PDF; not so the reverse. And the abstract allows one to do things like see
different versions of the paper, search for other things by the same authors,
etc.

------
Malic
Google bought these guys out, didn't they?

~~~
discardorama
Yes they did: [http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/26/google-
deepmind/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/26/google-deepmind/)

------
bitwize
Greetings, Professor Falken!

